# The Lurker Thread



## Rob Fisher (31/7/18)

Welcome to the Lurker thread!



I know there are a lot of you out there that are new to forums and are just lurkers… 

The forum may seem like a confusing and intimidating place right now but you are amongst friends and fellow vapers and I urge you to dive in and say hello.

This is the lurker thread and anything goes so dive in and de-lurk! You will be amazed at how friendly and helpful everyone is!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/18)

OK who is going to be the first Lurker to dive in?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (31/7/18)

Hello

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/18)

RoSsIkId said:


> Hello



Oh wow! Where have you been @RoSsIkId?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/8/18)

Awesome thread @Rob Fisher !

I think there are a lot of previous lurkers that are now dedicated members! All it takes is an introduction and you're "a" for away!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/8/18)

YOLO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/8/18)

RoSsIkId said:


> Hello



Is it me your looking for

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## AniDey (1/8/18)

Love to lurk!!
Mostly because my devices are a tad out of date....
But they work for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/18)

AniDey said:


> Love to lurk!!
> Mostly because my devices are a tad out of date....
> But they work for me.



Good to know you are still around @AniDey! And tad out of date devices still rock because they work for you! Just ask Hi Ho @Silver! He still uses one of the oldest devices known to man! Moses used the same device when he was in the bulrushes!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## RoSsIkId (1/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow! Where have you been @RoSsIkId?



Hahahaha been busy oom Rob. Started vaping again after leaving it for about 2years. Still on the Reo but looks like the people dont like them anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/18)

RoSsIkId said:


> Hahahaha been busy oom Rob. Started vaping again after leaving it for about 2years. Still on the Reo but looks like the people dont like them anymore.


Oh, we still love Reos, but there has been an explosion of more affordable squonkers coming into the market. Squonking has become fashionable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (2/8/18)

reo are the rolls royce of the forum,most of us can just drool for one.
@AniDey nothing wrong with old devices check out out and about and you'll notice alot of old stuff rocking it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (2/8/18)

Hi, still lurking

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (2/8/18)

AniDey said:


> Love to lurk!!
> Mostly because my devices are a tad out of date....
> But they work for me.



@AniDey Here's a msg to you from another Tannie: You've actually raised a good point here - I'm sure there are many peeps who feel that they shouldn't comment because they're not in what I call "The Big Boys League". Just because you might not have the latest RDA/RTA/Mech mod, doesn't mean that your thoughts on other matters are irrelevant. 

For me, the beauty of this forum is that it encompasses so many angles of vaping, that everyone can find their niche. I don't have any of those fancy mods - but I still have a lot to say about other matters .

From one Tannie to another: Speak forth, @AniDey. Why? Because you're worth it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good to know you are still around @AniDey! And tad out of date devices still rock because they work for you! Just ask Hi Ho @Silver! He still uses one of the oldest devices known to man! Moses used the same device when he was in the bulrushes!





Lol @Rob Fisher

On a serious note, @AniDey , dont feel intimidated by the new gear. I have a lot of old school gear that i have been using for years and continue to use daily. I have a few of the "more modern" items too but not many. The old school gear works for me with old school juices in many cases. If it works, why change it? And if its reliable then i am happy.

*To me the art of vaping is about enjoying the journey while staying off stinkies.*

If that means tweaking your old school devices to get the optimal vape out of them or getting the latest and greatest device that comes out each month - well it doesnt really matter. Both are good. As long as one is enjoying the vaping and staying off the smokes, then one is winning.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/18)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher
> 
> On a serious note, @AniDey , dont feel intimidated by the new gear. I have a lot of old school gear that i have been using for years and continue to use daily. I have a few of the "more modern" items too but not many. The old school gear works for me with old school juices in many cases. If it works, why change it? And if its reliable then i am happy.
> 
> ...


''If it's not broken, DON'T fix it . Vape with whatever you have , a lot of us are stuck with what we basically started with and can only upgrade occasionally .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## rogue zombie (2/8/18)

AniDey said:


> Love to lurk!!
> Mostly because my devices are a tad out of date....
> But they work for me.



Agg I'm a relivetely old boy here. And I'm ALWAYS 4 or 5 steps behind  

Nothing wrong with that. These folks help keep my "vaping" satisfying and more importantly - keep me vaping.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------

